# 3x3x9



## Michael Womack (Sep 20, 2011)

im letting you know its finally out http://www.mefferts.com/products/index.php?lang=en&category_new=13


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 20, 2011)

That's pretty cool, though at first it doesn't seem like a 3x3x9.
I think $27 is a ridiculous price, especially since (it seems like) it's the same as a 3x3x7, but with a few extra pieces.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 20, 2011)

mdolszak said:


> That's pretty cool, though at first it doesn't seem like a 3x3x9.
> I think $27 is a ridiculous price, especially since (it seems like) it's the same as a 3x3x7, but with a few extra pieces.


 
did you see both versions and the brand


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh now I see it...the Version 2 looks really cool.


----------



## benskoning (Sep 20, 2011)

that is a wit-eden


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 20, 2011)

benskoning said:


> that is a wit-eden


 
yep there now doing most of the 3x3xX puzzles not c4u


----------



## Godmil (Sep 21, 2011)

9! YAY! 
I only just ordered my 3x3x6 today. Really dying to do a big relay of 3x3x1 - 9 (shame there is no 8 yet).
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 21, 2011)

Godmil said:


> 9! YAY!
> I only just ordered my 3x3x6 today. Really dying to do a big relay of 3x3x1 - 9 (shame there is no 8 yet).
> Thanks for the heads up.


 
3d print a 3x3x8 or look it up


----------

